# Need serious help from an expert!!!!!!!



## Airstr5000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I have a dilemma. I have multiple options and dont know what to do. I have a recovery machine on eBay for 200 bucks able to recover 1 ounce of gold scrap per week. There is a 600 dollar kit on the ishor gold refining website. There is also a 30k-50k machine that is a turn-key system all automated. It can process many ounces of gold per hour.there is the link....http://www.americhem.biz/_amprep/gb.htm which method should I choose? I am able to get computers for 3 dollars each whole, up to 5 dollars. Which method would be the most cost efficient and do any of these methods seem like a rip off. I need an expert on this and I want this to be as profitable and problem free as possible so any help or comments is very much appreciated. Thank you have a great day.


----------



## glondor (Nov 25, 2011)

Neither one is suitable for most computer scrap. I believe they are designed for Karat gold and plating solutions.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 25, 2011)

To be serious, none of the above! All you need is to study this forum and read C. M. Hohe's book, which is a free download fom various members of the forum. Use the search function at the upper right corner. Best of luck.


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 25, 2011)

So the 30-50k machine isn't suitable for removing gold or precious metals from computer scrap? This guy insisted that I would achieve 99.5 percent gold purity( although he did say I would need other machines for the other precious metals) sorry to be a bother but I want the safest, simple, and most cost effective approach.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 25, 2011)

The processes described here on this forum will produce purer values for much less cost than any machine on the market. There are many video’s out there which will describe how to process the scrap material you are talking about. One of the finest is at lazersteve’s site. If you can spare $25.00 it will give you a good start on your education. http://www.goldrecovery.us/site.asp


----------



## slickdogg (Nov 25, 2011)

Airstr5000 it sounds like your looking for a fast eazy way to make quick cash.
I do not think its possible.. You must read as much as you can from safety, to the many diffrent refining methods. There is no easy dollar....... at least i havent found it yet.


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 25, 2011)

jimmydolittle said:


> To be serious, none of the above! All you need is to study this forum and read C. M. Hohe's book, which is a free download fom various members of the forum. Use the search function at the upper right corner. Best of luck.



The book you told me about is almost 400 pages!!! What pages are the best for computer scrap precious metal recovery. Thank you.


----------



## slickdogg (Nov 25, 2011)

Airstr5000 to fully understand the refining process you must read the entire book. perhalps more than once even.... and dont stop there you can never learn to much!


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 25, 2011)

slickdogg said:


> Airstr5000 to fully understand the refining process you must read the entire book. perhalps more than once even.... and dont stop there you can never learn to much!


You are absolutely right but I have no job and I am trying to make this a substantial business as quick as possible. So of course I will read all of the book but I would rather skim to what I need to know now and read the rest later.


----------



## glondor (Nov 25, 2011)

You will learn something you will use on almost every page. You need to get an understanding of what you are trying to do. Think of removing gold from escrap as trying to unbake a cake. Hoke tells you how to do this in an easy and logical way. Escrap is not her focus but the lessons are the same for escrap.


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 25, 2011)

glondor said:


> You will learn something you will use on almost every page. You need to get an understanding of what you are trying to do. Think of removing gold from escrap as trying to unbake a cake. Hoke tells you how to do this in an easy and logical way. Escrap is not her focus but the lessons are the same for escrap.


I see. So there is no specific part of the book for escrap? I need to read the WHOLE book to understand how to remove precious metals from escrap?


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 25, 2011)

Airstr5000 said:


> I see. So there is no specific part of the book for escrap? I need to read the WHOLE book to understand how to remove precious metals from escrap?



You will probably need to read 50 books to actually know how to turn profits from e-scrap processing on a small scale... and even then...
Better start with Hoke book.

Invest first in knowledgen not machins, they won't do you any good if you don't know what you are doing.
Good luck.


p.s. - you can turn each tower easily to 10-15$ just by dismantling and sorting... why not start there if you need fast cash?


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 25, 2011)

Astro5000, If I were in your shoes, I'd listen closely to what Sam is telling you. 
p.s. - you can turn each tower easily to 10-15$ just by dismantling and sorting... why not start there if you need fast cash?[/quote] 

Refining involves using hazardous chemicals. Safety is of the utmost importance. It’s not hard to learn, but you’ll need to understand how things work. Depending on where you live, you’ll need permits and zoning ordinances to operate a refining business. There will also be waste removal you’ll have to encounter. Everyone on this forum wants you to succeed. Until you learn how, patience is virtuous.

Here is a thread you might try to get free machines.http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=7735&start=220


----------



## glondor (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a bit of time before I need to get to my shop so I will take a crack at it. for precious metals you have .... processors which come in about 40 or more types and construction styles. green fiber ,brown fiber, black fiber ceramic,with lids, without lids, with gold lid,s with 1 gold lid, tungsten based ,kovar based, copper based, aluminum based, or any combination of metals. with solder, without solder, gold /tin solder gold/silver solder lead/tin solder. with micro wires, without. Ram fingers, chips various base metals. pins all shapes and sizes all types of base metal and all kinds of yields. Cards, flatpacks, gold corners, monolithic caps,reed switches, dip switches, relays, contacts, high grade, medium grade, low grade, plated, rolled gold ,gold filled and so on. 

You have to learn about the base metal for each style and type of component, how to eliminate base metals, how to recognize what you are looking at, how to test metals. Best recommendation is to read hoke, buy goldsilverpros book on ewaste recovery and refining and go to Lasersteves site to watch his videos. Samuel-a has a very fine site as well. Read many many posts.

You need to decide which material you will try to process first. Many start with ram fingers in a/p as it is about the easiest to learn and will teach you many basic things. Move on to a sulfuric stripping cell for lids and more a/p for processor bodies. Continue with ball milling for ceramics, sodium hydroxide stripping for boards as well as incineration for chips. All of these will school you in filtering methods, base metal removal, dissolving values and dropping gold and other values. Along the way you will learn silver, platinum and palladium recovery as well as how to inquart, cement, wash, dish prepration, fluxing, melt and admire your work. In my opinion, with diligence you will have a basic knowledge in about a year to a year and a half. You will never stop learning and you will make many mistakes. If you understand all of what I wrote above you are off to a good start. If you don't understand any of it.......... buy the books, read the forum.... Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Geo (Nov 25, 2011)

Airstr5000
it takes on average well over a hundred desktop computers to get an ounce of gold.that's alot of work involved in stripping the cases,cutting fingers,PCI slots and cherry picking whats left.unless you have an army of free help there's no need in trying to make a living from this.its a fun way to pass time and make a little on the side if you know what your doing.if you don't you will wind up wasting money on chemicals and tossing your gold away before you quit in disgust.my advise would be, don't quit your day job.acquire your scrap and stockpile.on average it takes 15 pounds of clean close cut fingers to get an ounce of gold.that's a volume that's hard to imagine unless you have seen it before.im not trying to discourage you but if you pour alot of resources into this without knowing what your doing you will definitely wreck your pocketbook and also your health which is so much worse because no amount of gold is worth your good health.read,learn do the simple reactions in C.M.Hokes book to get familiar with working with chemicals and then start with something small and easy like fingers and work your way up slowly.
good luck
Jeff


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 25, 2011)

Airstr5000 said:


> jimmydolittle said:
> 
> 
> > To be serious, none of the above! All you need is to study this forum and read C. M. Hohe's book, which is a free download fom various members of the forum. Use the search function at the upper right corner. Best of luck.
> ...



Somebody seriously misled you. If you think that electronics recycling is making profit on gold something is wrong.
Precious metals are just a fraction of any profit this companies generate. Icing on a cake. Bulk of their profit comes from recovery of basic metals like copper, aluminium, nickel, iron....
And from government and producers who pay them for recycling electronic waste.


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2011)

Airstr5000,
My suggestion, spend your time focusing on getting work (a job, or any job, even flipping burgers if that is what it takes, start your own small business, building sheds or dog houses, tuning up cars, housecleaning, cut and sell fire wood, mow lawns, or whatever your skills allow), to put bread on your table.

You will not make a living from electronic scrap recovery, or even recycling, unless you done it on industrial scale.

After you get food on the table and work, then you can spend time with this.

After you have work and bread on the table, if you want to get money from gold and silver, here would be my suggestion:
Educate yourself, work on your skills, study testing of jewelry and scrap (you can start with pawnbrokers Bob testing of metals, and touching metals just search for these, and study other methods also), also learn to identify the markings on gold or silver, learn to calculate the value, practice these skills, once armed with this knowledge, take some of that money from working your day job (or mowing the lawns) and (after you have bread on your table) and go to flea markets, auctions, second hand store's garage sells and the public and buy scrap jewelry, buy at lower but fair price and resale at higher price, (your education and skill can help you make money) now after you can put steak on the table then learn to refine your gold, and have fun with electronic scrap as a hobby.
Good luck and find that job.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 25, 2011)

Airstr5000 said:


> Well I have a dilemma. I have multiple options and dont know what to do. I have a recovery machine on eBay for 200 bucks able to recover 1 ounce of gold scrap per week. There is a 600 dollar kit on the ishor gold refining website. There is also a 30k-50k machine that is a turn-key system all automated. It can process many ounces of gold per hour.there is the link....http://www.americhem.biz/_amprep/gb.htm which method should I choose? I am able to get computers for 3 dollars each whole, up to 5 dollars. Which method would be the most cost efficient and do any of these methods seem like a rip off. I need an expert on this and I want this to be as profitable and problem free as possible so any help or comments is very much appreciated. Thank you have a great day.



These stats are right from the forum.



> Total posts 115384 • Total topics 11305



Do you really think an automated system at *any price* could solve all your problems and still leave so much to discuss?

Yet you ask that it all be laid before you on a couple pages?

You can't be serious. :roll:


----------



## Smack (Nov 25, 2011)

To do it on a small scale and make a living (not knowing what your bills are) I would be looking else where. It's a lot of work and time consuming to rip all these computers apart. And to do it on a large scale you would have to have some serious ching in the bank because of the crazy overhead you would have. You could plow snow (low overhead) in the winter, cut grass (low overhead) in the summer or cut grass all year round if your down south. You should charge at least $50 per hour to cut grass depending on your location. If your in the right area you can charge $100 per hour.


----------



## element47 (Nov 25, 2011)

You are being done a substantial favor and you are saving a pile of money if you pay attention to what you are being told. 

If you think you can speedily ramp up a *profitable* computer-refining escrap business knowing nothing, which is where you are for all practical purposes, no insult intended, you're just wrong. Just flaming, bodacious wrong. If you just listen to that sentence, you have probably made at least hundreds of dollars by simply disabusing yourself of thinking you can start such a business quickly and then actually making the mistake of doing it. 

Refining as a hobby or as a business using chemicals and chemical techniques to produce pure precious metals is utterly incompatible with "speedy". It's the farthest thing from a beginner's goofball weekend project. It's deliberate, controlled, obsessive with procedure, involves very dangerous, somewhat expensive chemicals, safety gear, and a lot of precautions WHICH INCLUDES spending time reading about what you are doing and understanding it very, very well. Too fast and you burn or blind yourself, kill yourself, set something ablaze, lose your metals, or create a serious mess, or a combination of those. If you're not the studious type or are in too big a hurry, do not get into refining at first. 

That is not to say that you can't *GATHER* and *process* (in this case, *process* means take apart, separate parts of) throwaway PCs DRY, JUST TAKING THEM APART, and make 70% of what you would make chemically processing the gold (but without having any dealings with chemicals and their dangers) and whatever you can make scrapping the non-gold-bearing parts. THIS type of business you could start and get up and running very quickly. To do the refining, you would have to become an expert gatherer anyway, right? Think about 100 PCs to make an ounce of gold, how much room and time that would take, where you would get rid of the non-gold bearing stuff. 

If you think you can make money processing escrap, you can, if you can locate and acquire a viable flow of dead computers. Refining from this particular source turns out be a tad problematic. In a garage, you cannot forklift pallets of dead computers AND carry out delicate chemical processes. The volume of material you have to handle via escrap usually means you need more room...and it's not entirely clear you make better money refining it than reselling it. 

This is the conclusion one comes to when one reads posts from at least 10 GRF members and they all say similar.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 26, 2011)

Airstr5000 said:


> The book you told me about is almost 400 pages!!! What pages are the best for computer scrap precious metal recovery. Thank you.


Very bad attitude. What you must do is read and understand ALL of the book, in spite of the fact it won't even discuss escrap. 

How is it you're planning a recital, yet you can't play the piano? 

You've been accused of looking for a quick buck. I believe that to be true. 

Trust me on this one. It "ain't gonna happen", not with escrap and trick refining "machines". 

Approach the processing of escrap as a hobby. If you expect to make a living, you may be unpleasantly surprised. Precious few people make money playing with this stuff, and most of them do it by selling, not refining. You simply can't handle enough volume to make it work, nor would you have the necessary equipment to deal with the vast majority of the value bearing material. That's why these guys process fingers and sell the boards. 

I refined for over twenty years, commercially. I refused to process escrap, for the very reasons I mentioned. 

Harold


----------



## Dr. Poe (Nov 26, 2011)

Airstr5000 said:


> Well I have a dilemma. I have multiple options and dont know what to do. I have a recovery machine on eBay for 200 bucks able to recover 1 ounce of gold scrap per week. There is a 600 dollar kit on the ishor gold refining website. There is also a 30k-50k machine that is a turn-key system all automated. It can process many ounces of gold per hour.there is the link....http://www.americhem.biz/_amprep/gb.htm which method should I choose? I am able to get computers for 3 dollars each whole, up to 5 dollars. Which method would be the most cost efficient and do any of these methods seem like a rip off. I need an expert on this and I want this to be as profitable and problem free as possible so any help or comments is very much appreciated. Thank you have a great day.


Hello greenhorn, I may be the only one here on the Forum willing to coach you step by step. I've built several of those type machines for other miner/refiners. I don't charge for advise over the phone or the net. Only when some millionaire (the only ones that can afford me) wants me to travel and personally set up their operation. I enjoy talking shop and teaching precious metal refining. So send me an e-mail, the stuff you need to learn is old hat to these guys. I had a friend that suffered from dyslexia, so reading was difficult for him. He studied a single page in a book for hours to make it out. Wither that's your problem or not you now have a free coach to advise you. Let's start with your questions about Hoke's book Dr. Poe


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 26, 2011)

Geo said:


> Airstr5000
> it takes on average well over a hundred desktop computers to get an ounce of gold.that's alot of work involved in stripping the cases,cutting fingers,PCI slots and cherry picking whats left.unless you have an army of free help there's no need in trying to make a living from this.its a fun way to pass time and make a little on the side if you know what your doing.if you don't you will wind up wasting money on chemicals and tossing your gold away before you quit in disgust.my advise would be, don't quit your day job.acquire your scrap and stockpile.on average it takes 15 pounds of clean close cut fingers to get an ounce of gold.that's a volume that's hard to imagine unless you have seen it before.im not trying to discourage you but if you pour alot of resources into this without knowing what your doing you will definitely wreck your pocketbook and also your health which is so much worse because no amount of gold is worth your good health.read,learn do the simple reactions in C.M.Hokes book to get familiar with working with chemicals and then start with something small and easy like fingers and work your way up slowly.
> good luck
> Jeff


I have seen many comments saying that I need to do this on an industry scale. That is what I am trying to do. My plan is to acquire 1000-2000 computers(most likely more) per month or if possible, the same amount in gold fingers/gold plated pieces. I am not looking for FAST cash. I am looking for all the information I can acquire in order to make this a successful and manageable business. I have the investment capital, I just need the know-how. I have been spending this whole time(since I last posted) reading and studying the processes. I am very serious about making this an operable business. So instead of discouragement, I would appreciate important info from an EXPERT(like LaserSteve) that can provide encouragement instead. Thank you again for your advice, and stop being so pessimistic everyone! Anything in this world is possible!


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr. Poe said:


> Airstr5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have a dilemma. I have multiple options and dont know what to do. I have a recovery machine on eBay for 200 bucks able to recover 1 ounce of gold scrap per week. There is a 600 dollar kit on the ishor gold refining website. There is also a 30k-50k machine that is a turn-key system all automated. It can process many ounces of gold per hour.there is the link....http://www.americhem.biz/_amprep/gb.htm which method should I choose? I am able to get computers for 3 dollars each whole, up to 5 dollars. Which method would be the most cost efficient and do any of these methods seem like a rip off. I need an expert on this and I want this to be as profitable and problem free as possible so any help or comments is very much appreciated. Thank you have a great day.
> ...


Thank you. I sent you a PM.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 26, 2011)

Airstr5000

No discouragement here.
I think everyone here is just trying to tell that, before you run, you better learn how to walk...

There's no way around that... As much as i respect Dr. Poe, even with coaching, you are bound to to do your own reaserch and reading.

I will be extremely pleased to hear about your success and would love to help out if i can with your next posts. I'm sure all others here will to.

In any case, good luck.

edit: spelling


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr. Poe, that is the most generous offer I've seen for some time!


----------



## qst42know (Nov 26, 2011)

If you read everything on the forum and every book on the subject you still wouldn't know everything. Yet you complain about a book of 400 little pages.

Have you purchased Lazersteve's videos, or even watched the free ones?


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 26, 2011)

Harold


Airstr5000 said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > Airstr5000
> ...


In spite of your protestations, until you understand the process of recovery and refining, you are not likely to succeed. It's like I said---you want to have the recital, but you don't have a clue which keys to hit on the piano. As has been stated, a person can spend a lifetime learning refining, yet you bulk at reading a single book? I call that a want for instant gratification. 

Why is it people think they can do these things when they don't have even a basic understanding? I find that quite insulting---in particular when I consider the huge number of hours I dedicated to learning what little I know. 

The seemingly kind offer from our Dr. Poe is not in the best interest of the forum. We're not about keeping things secret here---we're about sharing knowledge, so unless there is something proprietary in what he has to offer, it is best offered here, on the public forum, so all can benefit. It's a great way to ensure that anything that has been suggested passes the sniff test, as those that are knowledgeable on any given subject matter will ensure that no one is taken for a ride. A red flag goes up for me the moment ANYONE attempts to take these matters off the board. I have to question one's motive. 

I am not accusing Dr. Poe of any indiscretions---but a sure way to keep one's image sparkling clean is to not take these things behind the scenes unless there's a very good reason to do so. I don't see that in this scenario. 

Harold


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 26, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> Airstr5000
> 
> No discouragement here.
> I think everyone here is just trying to tell that, before you run, you better learn how to walk...
> ...


Thank you very much for the advice. I will have several questions about the videos I watched of laserSteve. Post them later when I get home.


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 26, 2011)

qst42know said:


> If you read everything on the forum and every book on the subject you still wouldn't know everything. Yet you complain about a book of 400 little pages.
> 
> Have you purchased Lazersteve's videos, or even watched the free ones?


Watched the free ones, yet to purchase any, waiting to see which one is best. I didn't mean to seem like I'm complaining. I just rather focus on escrap.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 26, 2011)

Airstr5000 said:


> I just rather focus on escrap.



In my opinion, the opposite will serve you better. If you first learn the basic chemistry involved in precious metals, you'll have much wider grasp of what's going on later when you will deal with e-scrap.
Again, only my opinion.
There is a ton of material here on the forum just waiting for you to read it, for free.

e-scrap is very complicated material to process, where one should exract and put a value for almost each metal involved in the process, whether it is precious or not.


Look, there's a reason why there isn't much information on the forum about processing whole boards, namely; it's not worth it on a small scale (the majority of the members do it for hobbyand just resell them after removing what ever it is they want), secondly , most of the big boys work with proprietary processes and methods.


----------



## Airstr5000 (Nov 26, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> Airstr5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I just rather focus on escrap.
> ...


 So is it impossible to acquire these processes?


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Try starting here. It should help you some.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=12040&p=118259&hilit=inquarting#p118259

Remember, this ALL starts with reading, reading, & more reading.
If you really want to learn, you must read.

Take care & be safe!

Phil


----------



## butcher (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes it is just about impossible to do something you know knothing about, it would be like someone with no mechanical skills who never say an airplane take it all apart (every last screw), and put it back together again, would it fly , probably not.

but if he studied, had the information he needed and practiced his skills (and had guidence from other mechanics could he make it fly, very good chance he would.

recovery and refining is like that, your chance of just doing it without study is most likely to end in failure, but with Hokes book, reading information provided to you here on the forum and with the help of others you should be able to make it fly.

I do not know of anybody here that has time to teach you how to walk, if you do not want to extend your legs or energy to do so. study the forum, and read Hoke's book, or otherwise you are just waisting your time and ours.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 27, 2011)

1000-2000 computers a month will be about 500-1000 kilograms of boards. How many people do you plan to employ to tear them down? 500-1000 tons per month - that is industrial size. Did you check with your local council, EPA..... how much will all licencing and insurance cost for what you plan to do?


----------



## Smack (Nov 27, 2011)

You should contact your state's department of environmental quality, Waste and Hazardous Materials Division. The hazardous waste regulations identify three classifications of hazardous waste generators---conditionally exempt small quantity generator (CESQG), small quantity generator (SQG), and large quantity generator (LQG). The classification is based on how much hazardous waste is generated in a month and accumulated on-site. 
http://michigan.gov/documents/deq/deq-ead-tas-wmd-smallqgr_329555_7.pdf 
This is just for reference and just the tip of the iceberg. Hope you like paperwork. :x


----------



## qst42know (Nov 27, 2011)

> So is it impossible to acquire these processes?



Learning the basics isn't something you acquire or buy, It doesn't come in a box or kit, you earn it by studying.

You have been given a bunch of good advice of what to study and a means to make some money in the mean time by sorting and selling.

Can it be done? Of course it it can, but not by any short cut. If you do your part you will get plenty of help here. 

You could hire a consultant, and no disrespect to the those that are consultants here on the forum, but the basics are within your own reach. If you chose to hire a consultant you will get better value for your money if you are equipped to ask intelligent questions.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, I offer some help to a newbie and you guys think I'm telling him that he doesn't need to study. Of course he needs to study. What I'm offering is to be his professor. You know, the guy that you ask when something in the book doesn't quite make sense to you. He's made it clear that he's not starting a hobby, but a major business. Else why even mention the financial backing that he's acquired. I perceive he has a serious drive for success and wants to make double sure prior to making expensive business decisions. Well, good for him! I'm betting on him. With my help (and help from some of you)
he will do well. Dr. Poe


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 27, 2011)

Airstr5000 said:


> So is it impossible to acquire these processes?



If you are referring to a proprietary knowledge, i must say that i really don't know.
But, i doubt any big company will sell you information, on the other end, you could always hire a freelance metallurgist to consult for you, which is not cheap, but will help you develop your own processes later down the road... (set-up stage, material preparation and first run)


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 27, 2011)

My friend set up say middle sized operation - he is doing electronic recycling so I know bit about what he encountered and how things can be done. His focus is not to get precious metals out of it as there is preciously little of that in electronic waste. Bulk of his earnings come from sorting and selling. Iron, steel, copper, plastics. Of course he get gold too but he cherry pick only easy gold, having somebody else to process that for him. He is way too busy to focus on this as any potential earning from gold is just small part of his day to day operations.
Anything can be done but setting up electronic recycling company and focusing on gold just not work. You have to focus on finding good partners who will give you best price for steel, copper, aluminium, plastics, boards - this is where money can be made.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 28, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> My friend set up say middle sized operation - he is doing electronic recycling so I know bit about what he encountered and how things can be done. His focus is not to get precious metals out of it as there is preciously little of that in electronic waste. Bulk of his earnings come from sorting and selling. Iron, steel, copper, plastics. Of course he get gold too but he cherry pick only easy gold, having somebody else to process that for him. He is way too busy to focus on this as any potential earning from gold is just small part of his day to day operations.
> Anything can be done but setting up electronic recycling company and focusing on gold just not work. You have to focus on finding good partners who will give you best price for steel, copper, aluminium, plastics, boards - this is where money can be made.




As usual an excellent piece of advice with reasons explained for clarity.
I'd read this and understand what your been told, the precious metals are the least of your profit streams but with reading and learning you can accumulate easier items and parts, cherry pick the e scrap,to either refine yourself if you have time, sell as is or have toll refined. The boards need grading after cherry picking them and if you have large volumes you can have them sent to a large recovery operation, they don't refine but recover the metals,all of them, and send the dore bars to a copper refiner for final refining, if you choose this route pay to have your goods represented by a professional company so you don't get ripped.
You can make serious money from this if you get your priorities right and the gold is a lucrative part of the whole but the main values to pay the bills are the base metals so sorting is the main focus you should be looking at and getting right from the start, the large volume of boards will also earn you more than the actual easy to recover and refine gold.
As to refining in-house I'd forget it, look at large scale convertor buyers they just buy, de can, crush sample and assay then sell on, you can't compete with the big boys or get a full recovery by small scale operations and the same applies to e scrap, even the largest send out dore bars it's cheaper and easier.


----------

